# Gaggia Classic 2018+ / Pro - EU timer disable



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been doing some research recently - and have now managed to quite easily disable the 20min timer on the latest 2018+ Gaggia Classic / Gaggia Classic Pro / Gaggia Classic 2019.

Some quick background, and where I started from:

The first image below is the switchbank of an EU Gaggia Classic 2018+, which has the timer.

The second one is the switchbank of a US "Gaggia Classic Pro" version, that doesn't have the timer - but otherwise is very very similar. The wires used are largely different colours, but there's also two or three connectors that are used on the EU version, but unused on the US one. Curious.... ?

So - with quite a bit of digging around, tracing wires, taking things apart and general investigation - I found that the easiest way to defeat the 20min timer is to simply remove the two "extra" cables from the front switch-bank (the green one and the blue one below it) and then to bridge these two wires together.

Doing this doesn't seem to affect the machine in any other way - it turns on the same, heats up the same, brews, steams and turns off the same (but only when you press the button to do so, it doesn't turn off automatically after 20 mins). Hooray!

I've shown some pics of the wire that I made up for this mod - using high temp flexible silicone cable and a couple of 6.3mm male spade connectors - you simply plug one connector in on one side, and the other on the other side, and fold the wire over. Simples and reversible if required. (I'm going to make them slightly longer, as it makes folding them easier - even though it's using flexible silicone cable, when they're short it's not quite as easy).

I've also included some additional photos of the wire installed.

If anyone buys my 2018+ Gaggia Classic PID kit and wants one of these cables then I'll include one free of charge IF THEYASK FOR IT. (If you've previously bought a 2018+ kit and want one then it's just £1 for 1st Class postage and packing).

If anyone else who's a member on here can't make one, and wants to just buy one from me - then I can provide them at minimal cost - £2 plus postage (1st Class 70p, 2nd Class 61p!).

I'm still working on a good, effective OPV mod - and I'll probably combine this timer disable mod, with a 9 bar OPV mod, and sufficient silicone pipe to properly replumb the OPV (right now they have the OPV dumping into the drip tray on currnt models, which is a crazy waste of water) within a "Fixes for the Classic 2019" combination mod kit within the next few weeks.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MrShades said:


> I've been doing some research recently - and have now managed to quite easily disable the 20min timer on the latest 2018+ Gaggia Classic / Gaggia Classic Pro / Gaggia Classic 2019.
> Some quick background, and where I started from:
> The first image below is the switchbank of an EU Gaggia Classic 2018+, which has the timer.
> The second one is the switchbank of a US "Gaggia Classic Pro" version, that doesn't have the timer - but otherwise is very very similar. The wires used are largely different colours, but there's also two or three connectors that are used on the EU version, but unused on the US one. Curious....
> ...


Any idea what the single green wire on the top left of the steam switch does? It seems missing from the US version too.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

ashcroc said:


> Any idea what the single green wire on the top left of the steam switch does? It seems missing from the US version too.


 That's the (now completely unnecessary) feedback to the timer, that the machine is in steam mode. On a standard machine, the timer doesn't seem to activate when it's in Steam mode.

You can pull it off, or leave it on, and it makes no difference - so just leave it alone.


----------



## Keith1968 (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice bit of investigative work there and nice that it is completely reversible.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just to add some detail, if you're interested:

The green wire - in both cases of the steam and brew switch - is the wire that's switched live (blue wire) when you hit the brew switch or hit the steam switch. The green wire going live is what resets the timer (or tells the timer that the machine is in use).

So - by connecting the green and blue permanently, the machine believes that the brew switch is permanently on (even though it's the other pair of connectors behind the brew switch that actually control the pump/solenoid and brew function) and the machine never turns off. The double green connector is directly connected to the green connector on the steam switch - which is why it makes no difference if that is connected or not.


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Great job MrShades!


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

So, a quick question: if I disable the timer and set the machine to on, and then unplug the machine from the mains and then plug it back in, should it return to ON status or OFF?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

John_s said:


> So, a quick question: if I disable the timer and set the machine to on, and then unplug the machine from the mains and then plug it back in, should it return to ON status or OFF?


As the new Classic has a momentary on/off switch, it'll be off - and you'll need to press the on/off switch again for it to turn on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you, I was afraid of that.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

John_s said:


> Thank you, I was afraid of that.


 Is this so that you can put it on a timerswitch or smartswitch etc? If so, I can look at that - as I've got a few ideas.


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes, exactly that! I want to put it on a WiFi smart plug to easily power it on before I wake up! Is that possible you think?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

John_s said:


> Yes, exactly that! I want to put it on a WiFi smart plug to easily power it on before I wake up! Is that possible you think?


Perhaps, or at least something similar.

Give me a couple of days and I'll add it to my list of pending Gaggia projects - may have something for you over the weekend if it's doable. I've got some ideas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

Yeah take your time. I'm sure very interested about your pid and timer mod. I'll wait


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

John_s said:


> Yeah take your time. I'm sure very interested about your pid and timer mod. I'll wait


 For John and anyone else looking for a way to power on and power off the new Classic from a wifi switch / Alexa / whatever, then look here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50021-gaggia-classic-2019-classic-pro-wifi-smart-switch-turn-on-mod/?do=embed


----------



## John_s (Jan 29, 2020)

So, after a while, I finally managed to make my Gaggia a smart device! I installed the sonof WiFi switch + the power mod, and now I can remotely power on my device. Finally when I wake up my machine is heated and ready to pull a shot! Thanks again MrShades for your advice and kit(s)!!


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Having gotten cheesed off with the ridiculous timer (although maybe that should be having managed to put up with!) for nearly 3 months, finally had enough of it when I got distracted mid way through making a cup, when I came back, the machine was off and cooled, so start again from scratch. 😖
So, many thanks to MrShades for this gem, machine now modded and sorted. 👍


----------



## minerek (Jan 2, 2019)

did someone disconnect electronics from the timer ?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You can either fool the timer and keep the momentary switch, or change the switch entirely (to a proper switch like the US models) and bypass the timer completely


----------



## minerek (Jan 2, 2019)

I want to give up the timer, I know that it is enough to pull the spring from the button, but I would also like to get rid of all electronics from the timer


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Try just Googling for "Classic switch mod"


----------



## pagu (Oct 10, 2021)

As a timer user I just solved my Gaggia Classic power-off timeout issue without any internal modification, without adding any pieces, even without opening the top cover : -)

Take off the black rocking knob from the power switch by spacing it gently with a cutter blade on the right side and pull the knob to disengage it. Same thing on the left side. Then you should be able to pull it off. A little spring will jump away from the bottom of the switch. Reassemble the cover without putting back the fallen spring. Done !

- Now your previously monostable power switch ("off" stable - "on" unstable) has now become bistable, that is to say that you can leave the switch either on the "on" or the "off" state, like the brew & steam switches.

- if you let the power switch "on" your GC will power on and stay powered forever.

Ok, that is what one could expect intuitively, but there is more.

- if you press "off" soon after pressing "on" you will get the 20 mn limited power off mode, like a stock machine

- if you want to power it off instantly you press "off", then "on", then "off" again.

This switch mod won't deprive you of the 20mn timeout but it will add a way to go around it. That is exactly what I was looking for.

This mod is so simple and smart that I think Gaggia did it on purpose.


----------



## bbstrikesagain (Aug 15, 2021)

pagu said:


> As a timer user I just solved my Gaggia Classic power-off timeout issue without any internal modification, without adding any pieces, even without opening the top cover : -)
> 
> Take off the black rocking knob from the power switch by spacing it gently with a cutter blade on the right side and pull the knob to disengage it. Same thing on the left side. Then you should be able to pull it off. A little spring will jump away from the bottom of the switch. Reassemble the cover without putting back the fallen spring. Done !
> 
> ...


 I did this too. It's a brilliant mod, thanks for the tip.

Normally I flip down, do other stuff, eventually I brew, and when I flip up again the machine usually goes straight back off again. When it does I smile inside, because that means I'd left it on more than 20 minutes, and without the mod it have been off and cooling.

I damaged the switch body retaining clips on mine, but I just transferred the oem rocker to a new plain black replacement switch of the same type, cost me £4


----------

